# darf ein qual. Prüfprotokoll etwas kosten (und einige weitere Fragen...)



## handelsüblicher Konsument (3 November 2013)

Hallo,

leider habe zu meiner Hauptfrage im Netz nichts konkretes Gefunden, bzw. gibt der Gesetzestext für mein Laienverständnis diesbezüglich auch nichts her.

-Darf ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach § 45i TKG dem Endkonsumenten etwas kosten?
- und für mich wichtig: Wo steht das geschrieben?


*Aber zuerst mal mein Fall:*
Ca. mitte August war ich mit meinem Smartfone (Provider O2) über einen Link bei einem Video. Ich habe auf Play gedrückt und später, weil ich aus der Seite nicht mehr rausfand, auch den "Weiter"Button. Allerdings war definitiv kein gültiger Button à la "kostenpflichtig Bestellen" vorhanden. Irgendwelche Preisangaben hab ich übrigens auch nicht gesehen und auf die Idee, daß O2 meine Daten so billig weitergibt, wär ich auch nie gekommen.
Jedenfalls kamen sogleich die SMS über ein ERO247 Abo von net mobil; obwohl von Abo steht hier eigentlich gar nichts, nur von "max. 7,49Euro/7 Tage"

Nach erhalt der Rechnung (2x Abogebühr) habe ich am 19.09. als Einspruch den Musterbrief vom AntiSpam e. V. Wiki verschickt. (SMS Bestätigung über Erhalt von O2 am 20.09.)

Die ganze Bearbeitung dauerte dann einen Monat.
Die Drittanbietersperre wurde dann tatsächlich mitte Oktober eingerichtet.
Der Entzug der Bankeinzugsermächtigung wurde allerdings ignoriert. (dabei hab das im Brief sogar extra fettiert...)
Bis dahin war schon wieder die nächste Rechnung fällig und diese wurde natürlich auch am 20.10. eingezogen. (werde ich zurückbuchen lassen und nur das unstrittige bezahlen)


Außerdem erhielt ich am 15.10. ein Schreiben von O2 und hier schließt sich auch, nach langen Text, der Kreis zu meiner Eingangsfrage 
Im Brief steht, er (der Sachbearbeiter) hab die Rechnung überprüft und die Rechnungspositionen wurden von meinem Anschluß bestellt und somit korrekt.
vor allem steht da aber: *"Für den Bericht wird- sofern dieser dann ergibt, dass eine korrekte Abrechnung seitens O2 erfolgte und keine Störungen vorlagen- eine Kostenpauschale in der Höhe von 50 € berechnet. Ansonsten ist er natürlich kostenfrei."*
Hierfür will O2 ein schriftliches Einverständnis.

*Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich:*
Sind Gebühr und schriftliches Einverständnis überhaupt rechtens bzw. nötig oder nur ein billiger Einschüchterungsversuch?
Berührt das irgendwie die 8 Wochenfrist für das Prüfprotokoll?
Ich gehe davon aus, daß ich für die 2.Rechnung einen neuen Einspruch einlegen muß. Soll/muß ich hier ein neues Protokoll beantragen, weil das Abo bezieht sich ja sowieso auf die ursprüngliche, strittige Bestellung?
Oder soll ich einfach noch 2 Wochen warten bis die Frist für Protokoll 1 abgelaufen ist und erst dann den Einspruch für Rechnung 2 stellen?

Sorry für den elendlangen Text und vielen Dank schon mal an alle, die sich das tatsächlich ganz durchgelesen haben.


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2013)

Ds Problem hier, Telefónica erstellt den Bericht, obwohl es sich um eine Drittanbieterrechnung handelt. Diese hat aber mit einer TK-Leistung nichts zu tun, kann somit von dem Bericht nicht erfasst werden. Telefónica weiß das und will deshalb den Bericht nicht erstellen, es sein denn, du bezahlst den.

Es liegt nämlich ein Denkfehler vor: 





handelsüblicher Konsument schrieb:


> ....daß O2 meine Daten so billig weitergibt, wär ich auch nie gekommen....


Du hast eine Sperrung für die Abrechung der Dienste Dritter nicht eingerichtet, also kann Telefónica davon ausgehen, dass du solche Dienste nutzen möchtest. Nun warst du auf einer Website mit deinem Smartphone und hast irgend was gemacht, dass die Buchung ausgelöst hat oder man hat dir den Buchungslauf unter geschoben (eben ohne den erforderlichen "Kaufen"-Button). Nicht Telefónica hat die Daten weiter gegeben sondern deine Mobilfunknummer hat sich bei dem Diensteanbieter geoutet und der hat über das Zahlungssystem der Net-m die Buchung bei deinem Provider ausgelöst. Deine Daten hat der Drittanbieter sonst nicht, die bleiben bei Telefónica, die das Erstinkassso vornimmt und fleißig mitverdient.

Immer wieder zu empfehlen: Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter

Zu deiner Frage nach den Kosten - du hast einen Anspruch auf diesen Bericht, kostenlos! Hierzu z. B. auch das hier: http://archiv.jurathek.de/showpost.php?s=531a68e19784aca5f0acbc125eb07b95&p=904102&postcount=2


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 November 2013)

Um kurz und bündig die Fragestellung in der Threadüberschrift zu beantworten: Den Verbraucher darf es nichts kosten.
Manchmal denke ich, es entspringt einer typisch deutschen Mentalität, Sachverhalte so aufzublasen und mit Paragraphen zu zementieren, dass der gesunde Menschenverstand nicht mehr durchsteigt.

Reduziere das mal auf das einfachste:
Da hat Dir jemand eine Rechnung über eine Dienstleistung gestellt. Du bist der Meinung, dass Du die weder beauftragt, noch in Anspruch genommen hast und stellst die Rechnung in Frage.

Jetzt hat der Rechnungssteller zwei Möglichkeiten: Er kann auf die Forderung verzichten und alle Beteiligten sind zufrieden oder er kann seinen Anspruch begründen. Und um den Verbraucher bei Telefonrechnungen im Besonderen zu schützen, hat sich der Gesetzgeber den § 45i TKG einfallen lassen, der die Rechtsfolgen bei beanstandeten Telefonrechnungen regelt.

Jetzt kommt der Telekommunikationsanbieter auf dieses schmale Brett:
Anstatt seinen Anspruch einfach zu begründen und nachzuweisen, will er genau dafür vom Rechnungsempfänger auch noch mal Geld haben.

Als Rechnungsempfänger würde ich dann sagen: Wenn Du Deinen Anspruch nicht nachweisen willst, ist das für mich kein Problem - Dann vergessen wir einfach die ganze Rechnung und alles ist in schönster Ordnung.

Um wieder näher an den Sachverhalt zu kommen:
Sobald Du die Rechnung beanstandest, ist der TK-Anbieter verpflichet zu prüfen. Unabhängig von irgendwelchen windigen Kostenregelungen. Du willst lediglich das Ergebnis einsehen. Die Arbeit bleibt ja dieselbe. Sonst könnten die einen Schritt weiter gehen und 50€ verlangen, damit Du Deine Rechnung überhaupt beanstanden darfst...


----------



## BenTigger (5 November 2013)

Noch besser, 50€ damit man überhaupt eine Rechnung zur Abbuchung vom Konto bekommt.
Das Rechnung erstellen ist ja ein unnötiger zusätzlicher enormer Arbeitsaufwand.


----------



## Teleton (5 November 2013)

Wenn der Gesetzgeber gewollt hätte dass es was kostet hätte er dies im Gesetz geregelt, wie z.B. bei den Zählerprüfungen nach StromGVV oder GasGVV.
Letzlich ist die unberechtigte Weigerung eine Prüfung durchzuführen bzw vorzulegen doch das Beste was einen passieren kann. Im Prozeß rügt man das Fehlen der Prüfung und weist nach diese mehrfach vergeblich eingefordert zu haben.


----------



## JuriTenn (23 Mai 2016)

doofe Frage, was ist denn so ein Prüfprotokoll ??


----------



## Hippo (23 Mai 2016)

Guggst Du §45i TKG

http://dejure.org/gesetze/TKG/45i.html


----------



## Quasi17 (29 Oktober 2016)

Entsprechend dem Gesetz müsste das ja kostenlos sein oder ?
Habe auch so einen Fall.


----------



## Hippo (29 Oktober 2016)

Ja, auch wenns immer wieder probiert wird das mit Gebühren "abzubiegen"


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 November 2016)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn der Kunde das Prüfprotokoll nicht bezahlen will?
Lässt der Anbieter dann keins erstellen?
Das ist doch prima - Dann kann er die beanstandete Forderung gleich mit ausbuchen und alle haben Geld gespart.

Das Prüfprotokoll is ja Bestandteil der Beweislast des Anbieters und es ist schon recht absurd, wenn der Anbieter vom Kunden Geld dafür haben will, dass er die Richtigkeit seines behaupteten Anspruchs nachweist.

Irrsinn...


----------

